# Michigan



## Jen114 (Mar 5, 2011)

Anyone living and working in Michigan ? What is the property Market like? Jobs ? For managerial positions? Geeze this sounds vague pls don't scold me ..... Lol


----------



## nat21 (Oct 10, 2010)

You need to do some research on where in Michigan you would be moving to and then take it from there. However, according to the University of Michigan the state's unemployment rate will top 15% throughout the 2011. Here is a link to the article- Michigan's unemployment rate will top 15% through 2011, U-M economic forecast says - AnnArbor.com

Is there a reason why you are looking at Michigan? If there is not specific reason, I would suggest you look at states and cities that have a lot of jobs in the sectors that you qualified in and take it from there.


----------



## Jen114 (Mar 5, 2011)

I was born and lived there till I was 9 and I have many family members still living there . Cousins, aunts , uncles etc etc


----------



## nat21 (Oct 10, 2010)

That makes sense. Look into jobs over there before moving and make sure you have about 8 months of emergency funds.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Jen114 said:


> Anyone living and working in Michigan ? What is the property Market like? Jobs ? For managerial positions? Geeze this sounds vague pls don't scold me ..... Lol


No scolding:>) But a very different market from CO.
Managerial positions? Give some detail - education, professional background ... This is not Malta.


----------



## Jen114 (Mar 5, 2011)

I am retired hahaha or you could call it a mother too  

Job is for husband he is finishing a foundation degree in business management . He has been working in management and real estate for years. 

By the way were do you see the profile country??


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Jen114 said:


> I am retired hahaha or you could call it a mother too
> 
> Job is for husband he is finishing a foundation degree in business management . He has been working in management and real estate for years.
> 
> By the way were do you see the profile country??



I do not know what a foundation degree in business management translates to in US - AA or BA...


----------



## Jen114 (Mar 5, 2011)

Foundation degree is just before a BA Hons infact there's only 60 more credits for the BA that's another question how do the credits compare between uk universities and USA 's hmmmm so much to find out before the big move


----------



## nat21 (Oct 10, 2010)

Jen114 said:


> I am retired hahaha or you could call it a mother too
> 
> Job is for husband he is finishing a foundation degree in business management . He has been working in management and real estate for years.
> 
> By the way were do you see the profile country??


Would his degree be accredited in the US?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Jen114 said:


> Foundation degree is just before a BA Hons infact there's only 60 more credits for the BA that's another question how do the credits compare between uk universities and USA 's hmmmm so much to find out before the big move


Sounds roughly the equivalent of an AA (associate degree) - and that won't count for much, I'm afraid. An associate's degree puts you about half way toward a bachelor's degree. But in the US, each university does their own thing as far as counting foreign credits - and it goes on a class by class basis.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Jen114 (Mar 5, 2011)

I just was reading the credit systems is also very different quite confusing!!! As he already has 280 credits an has 60 left I.e 2 classes to get the BA . I need to find somewhere that it explains it more clearly or maybe contact a local uni hmmmm


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Jen114 said:


> I just was reading the credit systems is also very different quite confusing!!! As he already has 280 credits an has 60 left I.e 2 classes to get the BA . I need to find somewhere that it explains it more clearly or maybe contact a local uni hmmmm


I think you're going to have to contact a university in the US. While most employers will accept a foreign degree (depending on the subject), "close" only counts in horseshoes. (Old American expression.) He should probably think about completing that degree before you come over to the US - or he'll have to provide transcripts and (possibly) course descriptions so that a university in the US can decide how much transfer credit to grant. Some universities limit the amount of transfer credit to two years' (roughly half the degree) if they are going to award the resulting degree in their own name.

I would try the state universities first (Michigan State, University of Michigan, if you're set on Michigan). There is no "university system" for the US and each school sets its own rules and regulations.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Jen114 (Mar 5, 2011)

Thank you bev, it is an idea to finish the degree by correspondence . The majority of the course was done that way anyhow. I just found out on Wikipedia that his university is one of two that is accredited in the united states need to do some more research though.


----------



## Jen114 (Mar 5, 2011)

http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Open_University

Dunno how this helps us


----------



## Jen114 (Mar 5, 2011)

What is an associates degree?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Jen114 said:


> What is an associates degree?


It's what is granted by what used to be called a "junior college" in the US. (Now they are "community colleges" or something like that.) Basically, it's a way to get a degree with only two years of college level classes. (In the US, "college" is the same as "university".) 

Associate degrees are generally more subject-oriented. In university there are "general" requirements (math, English, some basic sciences, etc.) you have to take in addition to those of your specialty subject.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

WES is the best source of official evaluation for non-US degrees. Most colleges/universities require it for admission. Tuition will be "out of state". 

You will not like to hear this. Michigan unemployment is currently around 11%, husband has no degree yet, no network, will have somewhat of a language issue. Starting pay may not feed the cat. Have you researched medical insurance for the kids and you at least during a period before a potential employer may offer it?


----------



## Jen114 (Mar 5, 2011)

He has been offered a job to start working with remax in Michigan as soon as we get there. My husband has been in this field for 7 years and does very well. He is English so no barrier thank goodness .he gas won awards too. The degree was to better himself as he was never given opportunity when he was child . 

That's terrible that the unemployment is so high!! I can not understand how people can survive. I have been doing research about health ins but have not found anything concrete yet. Suggestions? 

The degree in the end was more out of curiosity as he can finish it online an complete the batchlors with in the year. I am sure a BAHons is accepted as a high education there. If I understand the uk degrees are superior?? Lol I found online this massive argument between an american vs a british who's degree was better lol I dunno haha 

Experience is also v imp and being in ye right place at the right time and believing jn your self right ?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Jen114 said:


> He has been offered a job to start working with remax in Michigan as soon as we get there. My husband has been in this field for 7 years and does very well. He is English so no barrier thank goodness .he gas won awards too. The degree was to better himself as he was never given opportunity when he was child .
> 
> That's terrible that the unemployment is so high!! I can not understand how people can survive. I have been doing research about health ins but have not found anything concrete yet. Suggestions?
> 
> ...


Remax as in the real estate agent people? Property transfer laws can be very different in the US and from everything I've heard, the housing market in Michigan is kind of dead at the moment - at least around Detroit and the southern part of the state. Make sure you're clear on whether he's on commission or on salary - commissions are huge, but it can be a long time between sales.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Bevdeforges said:


> Remax as in the real estate agent people? Property transfer laws can be very different in the US and from everything I've heard, the housing market in Michigan is kind of dead at the moment - at least around Detroit and the southern part of the state. Make sure you're clear on whether he's on commission or on salary - commissions are huge, but it can be a long time between sales.
> Cheers,
> Bev


First he will need his license then he needs to produce listings. Listing agents generally get 50% of the selling agent's fee who then has to pay his broker. We recently went through a cash sale and cash purchase. Even that took 30 and 45 days.


----------



## Jen114 (Mar 5, 2011)

Hmmm not very encouraging ( and I don't mean you ) I mean the situation . He plans on going a few months before to get started .

Thats a good question can he go before ?


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Jen114 said:


> Hmmm not very encouraging ( and I don't mean you ) I mean the situation . He plans on going a few months before to get started .
> 
> Thats a good question can he go before ?


What visa does he plan to use? No visa no school no SS# no employment. For his Green Card you have to have a residence in the US unless you feel like high stake gambling.


----------



## Jen114 (Mar 5, 2011)

No lol. He would go in on the green card we should have interview in naples in a month or so.


----------



## sam_ana (Apr 22, 2011)

lived in dearborn heights Michigan for almost 6 yrs, i would recommend you to stay where you at . 
*bad things about Michigan*
- too hard to find job in Michigan , 
- lucky if you get a minimum wage job
- stay away from Detroit 
- few crooked real-estate agents running market 
- 24/7 snow-rain--humidity 
- dead dark city 
no body walking but homeless 
good luck


----------

